# DOTM December 2013 Photo Submissions!



## DaneMama

Here we go! December is now open for photo submissions! Lets see those Snow/cold pictures of your dogs! Submissions close in 2 weeks, so there's plenty of time to get some pictures of those winter lovin' dogs we love so much!!!

*RULES*

Any dog can be pictured, as long as its enjoying the snow, cold or enjoying a festive beach this season (as long as it can relate to the "cold" or "winter" season)! This is the only theme, so be creative! 

*HOLIDAYS....I have no issue with dogs being in festive attire from any religion, etc. But this is NOT just a Christmas theme.*

Any picture submitted must be of a dog(s) you own/have owned. Photo DOES NOT have to be taken this December...it could be from 20 years ago if you have one!

No major photoshopping/editing. Black and white pictures are OK. 

No people in the pictures please! Only dogs! 

Photos must be high resolution, for now lets say 1148 pixels wide by 804 pixels tall. 

Limit photo submissions to 1 photo per member. 

The first place winner will have the spotlight of this month as well as 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners will have a snapshot on the side and will show up in the DECEMBER 2013 Calendar.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Let me find my snow pictures... OH WAIT! I live in Florida don't I? LOL. 

Can't wait to see the submissions!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Awww, it hasn't snowed here yet! Does a clearly cold, foggy beach count as a festive beach?


----------



## DaneMama

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Let me find my snow pictures... OH WAIT! I live in Florida don't I? LOL.
> 
> Can't wait to see the submissions!


Any dog can be pictured, as long as its enjoying the snow, cold or enjoying a festive beach this season (as long as it can relate to the "cold" or "winter" season)! This is the only theme, so be creative! 

HOLIDAYS....I have no issue with dogs being in festive attire from any religion, etc. But this is NOT just a Christmas theme.


----------



## DaneMama

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Awww, it hasn't snowed here yet! Does a clearly cold, foggy beach count as a festive beach?


It doesn't have to be from this year....it can be a past photo!


----------



## Caty M

Guess it'll be a Bishop submission this month.. Italian greyhound and enjoying the snow should never be in the same sentence! :biggrin:


----------



## Ivy




----------



## kady05

Here's Piper from last year.. we got 8", which is unheard of for us! 










"Wut.. I has nothing on my nose!"


----------



## malluver1005

What! Just one?? Big Bear 2010.


----------



## chowder

This was from Rocky's first time seeing snow. I think it was the only one where he stopped running long enough for us to get a decent picture! (I'm not sure if this is the way I'm suppose to post it but it's the only way I know how!)


----------



## CaliandBear

my beagle last years winter as you can see he enjoying it


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh God, us Floridians don't stand a chance with the snow photo's, I almost wished we got snow, just for a second! All of these are awesome photo's. How the hell are you meant to choose?


----------



## Sprocket

oooh we are going to the snow next weekend  PICTURE TIME!!!!!


----------



## hmbutler

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh God, us Floridians don't stand a chance with the snow photo's, I almost wished we got snow, just for a second! All of these are awesome photo's. How the hell are you meant to choose?


I know, there isnt even a lot of submissions yet and I can't pick a winner!!

And as for snow... it doesn't even snow in my state, or snow very much in the states next to mine haha, I'd have to take Duke a LONG way to find snow! (I've never even seen snow myself!). The best I could do is a shot of Duke standing in the rain lol... which I can't even do, because I don't have any of those pictures, and it is now summer and very hot and sunny haha. How "festive" is a dog laying in a paddle pool in the sun?? I could chuck a santa hat on him? Haha. It's funny that to a lot of you guys, christmas means snow and cold weather and warm fires, whereas to me, christmas is always a stinking hot day, wearing shorts and a tank top, going for a swim, and generally just sweating ya crack off! lol

As for this theme, Natalie I think you need to chuck those santa hats on your pups, line them up again, and submit your holiday photo for the calendar!


----------



## lauren43




----------



## Donna Little

My guys warming their booties by the woodburning stove.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Donna Little said:


> My guys warming their booties by the woodburning stove.
> 
> View attachment 5096


O.k O.k O.k can we all say a collective AWWWWWWWWWW!! That is TOO stinkin' CUTE!!!


----------



## hmbutler

Donna Little said:


> My guys warming their booties by the woodburning stove.
> 
> View attachment 5096


Haha awwwww thats so cute!! I love the expression on the two lil whiteys in the middle... I can hear them saying "ohhhhhhh this is sooooooo goooooodddddd" haha


----------



## DaneMama

Donna....that is SO cute!!! You should get that same picture with Santa hats on them all!


----------



## Donna Little

DaneMama said:


> Donna....that is SO cute!!! You should get that same picture with Santa hats on them all!


Okay, I'm not a miracle worker! LOL!! A friend suggested I get them all in front of the Christmas tree. I told her they'd be WAY too interested in peeing on it to get a good picture. A candid picture maybe but good.... I don't think so....


----------



## Missy Mae

This was Missy Mae and her littermate Mavericks first experience with snow. It made them very playful. The picture was taken July 22 up at the Ice Caves in Washington. It is a public area so they had to be on a leash.


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> Okay, I'm not a miracle worker! LOL!! A friend suggested I get them all in front of the Christmas tree. I told her they'd be WAY too interested in peeing on it to get a good picture. A candid picture maybe but good.... I don't think so....


How did you get NINE dogs to sit still long enough for a photo??? Even your overactive min pin?


----------



## Donna Little

xellil said:


> How did you get NINE dogs to sit still long enough for a photo??? Even your overactive min pin?


I don't know what it is about the Min Pins but when I get the camera out they are more than happy to sit for a photo. As soon as I'm done Bailey is off and running again. And Toby, the Chi that's standing, just has to hear the phrase, "Do you want to go to work?" and he'll look straight at me with his little head cocked to the side. I don't work but that's what I always ask him when I go to the shelter. If there had been someone video taping me while this was going on I'd probably be on America's Funniest. Hey, whatever it takes to get a cute pic. This is gonna be my Christmas card this year.
They are obsessed with the woodburning stove. We've had several days of really cold weather so we've had wood in it constantly. It's warming up today so we're letting it burn down but they'll all keep going in there to see if it's still warm. 
Now I can't say that I didn't take about 40 pictures and I almost killed my hubby when I finally had all of them sitting pretty and he walked into the room on his phone... Half of them jumped down and the other half turned toward him. If looks could kill, he woulda been a dead man yesterday....


----------



## rannmiller

Aww Donna I love your pic! It's always amazing when you can get them all to sit still! The tree comment was hilarious, I'm sure it would have made for a great picture :smile:


----------



## malluver1005

Wow! This will be one VERY difficult DOTM lol!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

DaneMama said:


> It doesn't have to be from this year....it can be a past photo!


Nick and I are from Southern California... Hahaha. And the only snow pictures we have of Dude from when I moved up here last year are on Nick's now broken blackberry, have me in them, and are poor quality. It was funny though. His first snow experience! Hahaha. Maybe I'll post them in their own thread one of these days. 

You know, I was thinking... Would this be too much of a hassle? For the submissions and voting, to do, for example, January's submissions: From January 1-31, submissions are accepted and voting takes place February 1-7 or 1-15 (however long you want voting to be). February 1-28/29 are submissions for February and March 1-15 are when those are voted on, etc. I feel so rushed to get good pictures of the boys and I was especially hoping to get snow ones for December but the weather just isn't cooperating. I missed out on the senior dog one already. I understand if it's too much trouble. I can't believe you guys are doing this at all! I'm so excited for the calendars


----------



## Herzo

Here is my picture from last winter. It's Richter and it's before he ran up and down on this drift. He loves to play in the snow.










Hope this is the right pixels as I am not to savvy on these things and didn't know how to check.


----------



## DaneMama

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Nick and I are from Southern California... Hahaha. And the only snow pictures we have of Dude from when I moved up here last year are on Nick's now broken blackberry, have me in them, and are poor quality. It was funny though. His first snow experience! Hahaha. Maybe I'll post them in their own thread one of these days.
> 
> You know, I was thinking... Would this be too much of a hassle? For the submissions and voting, to do, for example, January's submissions: From January 1-31, submissions are accepted and voting takes place February 1-7 or 1-15 (however long you want voting to be). February 1-28/29 are submissions for February and March 1-15 are when those are voted on, etc. I feel so rushed to get good pictures of the boys and I was especially hoping to get snow ones for December but the weather just isn't cooperating. I missed out on the senior dog one already. I understand if it's too much trouble. I can't believe you guys are doing this at all! I'm so excited for the calendars


I know what you're saying completely. But I think I'll keep things how they are for now this year but will take it into consideration for next year. Heck, I almost live in Canada and we have yet to see a good snow when we are actually here, so I'm holding out as well. Maybe take a picture like Donna has....no snow but you still get the sense that it's cold outside. There are 10 more months for people to enter all having different themes, with each month having four chances to win a spot...don't you worry!


----------



## Sprocket

I just wish I had a better camera.  My sony Cyber-shot 12.1 is just not cutting it EVER. I need a better one! haha


----------



## Caty M

He was playing fetch and the stick kept sinking into the snow so he got covered! We got around a foot overnight here!

Even with her boots and coat Tess was still hiding under the deck.. so.. Bishop is getting submitted this month!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Herzo said:


> Here is my picture from last winter. It's Richter and it's before he ran up and down on this drift. He loves to play in the snow.


That is definitely is a snow from the Western states-- nothing like that exists here in the Northeast: sky, snow, dog...and open space!


----------



## rannmiller

Well I was waiting for snow too but it looks like that isn't going to happen and now I can't find my camera! And I can't figure out how to get my snow pictures from last year off of my external hard drive :frown:


----------



## swolek

Sophie and Bambi (from years ago...we got snow in October and nothing since then!) :










(I can get the high res one if needed, this is re-sized)


----------



## Herzo

NewYorkDogue said:


> That is definitely is a snow from the Western states-- nothing like that exists here in the Northeast: sky, snow, dog...and open space!


Yes that's why I love it here. If the wind doesn't blow which it does allot and I'm not so crazy about this morning as it is 1 degree right now.

How is one going to pick with all these cute pictures.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

DaneMama said:


> I know what you're saying completely. But I think I'll keep things how they are for now this year but will take it into consideration for next year. Heck, I almost live in Canada and we have yet to see a good snow when we are actually here, so I'm holding out as well. Maybe take a picture like Donna has....no snow but you still get the sense that it's cold outside. There are 10 more months for people to enter all having different themes, with each month having four chances to win a spot...don't you worry!


I understand... I'm just glad YOU understood! Hahaha. Yea, I like the 4 pictures for one month bit. And I thought this was only going to be a one time thing. There's going to be a second calendar??? Well, I sure do like that idea!

Here's another question for you. I know that once you win a month's primary picture you can't post anymore but does that also go for the 3 side pictures? Like, once you win one of THOSE you are out as well? I'm just confused now. Hahaha. Sorry.


----------



## DaneMama

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I understand... I'm just glad YOU understood! Hahaha. Yea, I like the 4 pictures for one month bit. And I thought this was only going to be a one time thing. There's going to be a second calendar??? Well, I sure do like that idea!


Since this years contest is already a hit...it would be a damn shame not to do one next year right!!! :thumb: 



> Here's another question for you. I know that once you win a month's primary picture you can't post anymore but does that also go for the 3 side pictures? Like, once you win one of THOSE you are out as well? I'm just confused now. Hahaha. Sorry.


You've made an EXCELLENT point!!! No, if one wins 2nd, 3rd, or 4th place in a side picture....they are NOT out for actual DOTM. I will update the "official" rules thread! This is a learning experience for me and I love that you have constructive input!!! 

I'm still praying for snow in the next 9 days...c'mon snow goddess!!! Let is fall :biggrin:


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Woof during last year's snowfall. It was his first winter and while he wasn't too sure of that weird white stuff at first in the end he loved it and you couldn't keep him out of it!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Ok, so I WASN'T being dumb... Hahaha. I thought that you had updated the rules before I posted here. Ok. I've got this all straightened out now. Hahaha. I'm still praying for snow too! It was 31 degrees last night but we only have a tiny bit of rain in the forecast for the next 5 days. Of all the times for Washington to dry up!!!


----------



## Caty M

You guys can have some of ours LOL.. I had to dig my car out this morning.


----------



## werecatrising

Here is one of Darla.


----------



## werecatrising

Can't figure out how to make it full sized.

Never mind- just posted from photobucket.


----------



## Tobi

I think i've decided on this one... 

This is Titan, he loved the cold weather, The first thing that comes to my mind when i see snow is him... he was through and through a Sibe. 


Natalie, this picture you can click through to get the full size image, i wasn't sure if you needed that for the other thread you'll start.


----------



## rannmiller

Well sheesh with that picture of Titan I'm glad I don't have a good picture to submit, his is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Tobi

rannmiller said:


> Well sheesh with that picture of Titan I'm glad I don't have a good picture to submit, his is absolutely amazing!!


Thank you Rachel :redface:


----------



## DaneMama

That picture of Titan makes me rethink submitting a photo for this months contest!!!


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


> That picture of Titan makes me rethink submitting a photo for this months contest!!!


I agree! I was considering trying to get a christmas hat on Duke and pop him infront of the christmas tree (as an attempt to make it look "cold" out, since it's actually more like 90 degrees outside) and attempting to get a December shot... but I think Titan in the snow is just pure "winter", as well as a few others that I am tossing up between voting for!!


ETA: Even though a snow pic in December will make no sense to my australian calendar :tongue: haha


----------



## rannmiller

hmbutler said:


> ETA: Even though a snow pic in December will make no sense to my australian calendar :tongue: haha


Haha that cracked me up! My mom and I were thinking about doing a trip to Australia next year and she's all "summer summer summer!" and then I reminded her that we'd be cold and buried in snow if we went to Australia during our summer. We decided on France in the fall instead, we'll see if that actually happens!

Anyway, back on topic, I do love good snowy pictures! Stupid Reno weather, it usually never snows here until January. Then it just stays bitter cold and dry until the spring when it dumps plenty of snow on us!

ETA: every time I scroll up to go back to the "Forum" tab I see Titan's adorable face again and I just want a poster of him on my wall now!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Ya.....after seeing Titan's.....I wont be digging out the shot of our Basset Hound and Chow/x playing in the snow back in the day!!

Good luck to Mr Titan........I wont be competing against him!!


----------



## hmbutler

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya.....after seeing Titan's.....I wont be digging out the shot of our Basset Hound and Chow/x playing in the snow back in the day!!
> 
> Good luck to Mr Titan........I wont be competing against him!!


compete anyway missy!! I wanna see the pics! lol


----------



## Scarlett_O'

hmbutler said:


> compete anyway missy!! I wanna see the pics! lol


HAHA, well if/when we find the pictures(they are in Cali so it wont be till the end of the month) Ill be posting pictures!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama

WOOT! We've finally got a 30% chance of snow this Sunday....I'm crossing my fingers we get enough to take worthwhile photos!


----------



## Spaz

Hannah winter 2010


----------



## Sprocket

Well there was no snow in Stonyford but how about a pretty frost bush and a cute doggy sitting patiently on the cold ground for his mommy to take a picture?


----------



## bernadettelevis

Levis 6 months old


----------



## hmbutler

bernadettelevis said:


> Levis 6 months old


hehehe... i see this and hear "ahhhhhhhh smell that fresh air!"


----------



## DaneMama

Boo...still no snow. Might have to go and find some LOL

Only 2 more days to get your photos in!


----------



## eternalstudent

Ok well these are - if nothing else- evidence that I really want santa to get me a new camera!!!

(for those on facebook this is still my profile pic)


----------



## DaneMama

WHY??? WHY??? WHY??? Is it FINALLY snowing the day I CLOSE this photo submission thread. Boo....anyways we've gotten some most excellent submissions!! 

Here's mine from last year! 










Go and vote!

Poll #1: 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12288-dotm-winter-poll-1-a.html

Poll #2: 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12290-dotm-winter-poll-2-a.html#post143821

*PLEASE ONLY VOTE ONCE!!! DO NOT VOTE ON BOTH POLLS!!!*


----------

